# Cheap Band Organizer



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

I made these rings out of some left over ground wire I had in the garage,, added the masking tape for labels and numbered the rings. My birds have numbered bands as well, black for the cocks and green for the hens. It sure made banding a breeze this morning. These are hanging on the inside of the door in the breeding section.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

eyespyer said:


> Good idea!


LoL U beat me to it, I will say it anyway.. Good Idea


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I think thats awesome. I hope I can get orginized like that......


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

That's a lot better than me caring a long string of bands from one section to another.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Chromie said:


> I made these rings out of some left over ground wire I had in the garage,, added the masking tape for labels and numbered the rings. My birds have numbered bands as well, black for the cocks and green for the hens. It sure made banding a breeze this morning. These are hanging on the inside of the door in the breeding section.


Mine have blue for the cocks and pink for the hens.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

logangrmnr said:


> That's a lot better than me caring a long string of bands from one section to another.


Thats what I do untill I drop them and get to sit down and put them in order 3 or 4 times a year.
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's my new band organizer

I used a piece of floor mat that is used for kids play area to hold the 1/4" hardwood dowels.



























White caps are the caps that come with the rubbermaid shelving that i used on the aviary floor i didn't need them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Finished holder.










Just pull the dowel out and pull the band off. Use hardwood dowels they spring back better.










Nice hanger on the back. That way you can take it around in the loft if you so desire.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Wayne


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice.!!!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

very nice, and simple too, I dig it!


----------



## HARO (Oct 29, 2010)

You are a real craftsman! Beautiful work!!! John


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Great work Shadybug Lofts !


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great ideas! I need something to organize my collection with. I have each country in its own zip lock bag 

As far as the bands I use, I just keep them on the string. I make sure to tie it back after I take them off. Dropping them all over the place is not fun


----------



## Reiki3 (Nov 2, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Finished holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shadybug, Great work as always. Do you have to pull the white or cream caps off to get the bands off or is the cap small enough to get the bands over them? Now that was a mouth full.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The snap bands go over the cap, but the solid bands do not. I wanted to use the top to put several bands and just pull the cap off to use a few and use the bottom for storage, but when the snap band went over them i abandoned that idea although it would work if you made the dowels a little longer and used larger caps, maybe make wooden ones.


----------



## darrell b (Aug 15, 2010)

i use a string but i tie a band to it at the bottom and a o-ring on the other end sqeez it to take them off and on and if you do drop them they dont go all over the place than just hang it on the wall o-ring cant be to big or to small been doing it since i was nine a old timer showed me it


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

I am trying to make me a band holder also. Going to use aluminum tubing, each rod will be able to hold 35 bands. the bottom support rod will be spaced out from the back a 1/8 inch or right at that so I can tilt it and take the bands off. Each holder will be removable too so you can just grap one and go or take one and lay it on the table push the sting in a bit that the bands come on for the most part and slide the bands on or vice versa.... I think I have too much time on my hands


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Stupid question. How do you know if the bird is a cock or a hen at banding age?
I must not understand the theory. In using snap bands plus the permanent bands


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Anyone????


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I use snap bands when they get old enough to tell what sex they are. I use them to tell what sex they are and what family they belong to, also when you pair them up. I have birds from 4 different breeders right now. I put the same color band on all the birds that belong to each breeder then mark everything in a book.


----------

